# nouvel ipad introuvable ?



## pkerga (21 Avril 2012)

bonjour,
je souhaite acheter un nouvel ipad (blanc, wifi, 64 go). J'ai effectué une commande chez un revendeur Apple près de chez moi (les Côtes d'armor) il y a 3 semaines et depuis RAS... il ne peuvent pas me dire quand ils seront approvisionné. Y a t'il une rupture de stock de ces modèles partout sachant que d'autres revendeur près de chez moi n'ont pas plus pu me donner un date ?


----------



## PDD (21 Avril 2012)

ne va pas le chercher à New York (comme moi) ils n'ont pas de 64G non plus...j'ai du prendre le 32...


----------



## Tox (21 Avril 2012)

Apple Store Genève, même constat... Le 64 Go wifi était le seul modèle indisponible.

Je me suis rabattu sur le 32 Go.

Chez les autres détaillants, aucun modèle wifi disponible.


----------



## pkerga (21 Avril 2012)

qq l'a t'il acheté sur l'Apple store internet récemment ?
Pour être très honnête, même sil il avait été dispo à NY, ça m'aurait fait un peu trop de route...


----------



## MacFly3 (22 Avril 2012)

idem, je cherche un 64go wifi blanc depuis plus d'une semaine sur le net, impossible, rupture partout. 

il était "bientot disponible" sur pixmania et hier aprem "en stock", mon paiement est pas passé (pas compris). et la c'est "4 à 6 semaines" aujourd'hui...

ai vendu mon ipad 2 dimanche dernier, pensait pas que ça me manquerait autant :love:


----------



## ness_Du_frat (23 Avril 2012)

Ben y en a un noir ici... 
http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/comput...gb-schwarz-3-generation-retina/v/an675593852/

(importé des états-unis, avec prise américaine <- traduction de la description en allemand)
C'est en Suisse, après faut voir s'il accepte de livrer en France...


----------



## iMacounet (23 Avril 2012)

J'ai acheté un iPad 3 wifi 16Go chez rueducommerce, seul bemol j'ai du le prendre en noir.

Allez y faire un tour si vous trouvez un 64Go ... Mais depechez vous. 

Et il m'a ete livré avec une prise US et adaptateur FR.


----------



## Tox (23 Avril 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ben y en a un noir ici...
> http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/comput...gb-schwarz-3-generation-retina/v/an675593852/
> 
> (importé des états-unis, avec prise américaine <- traduction de la description en allemand)
> C'est en Suisse, après faut voir s'il accepte de livrer en France...



Les 4G sont disponibles dans tous les commerces...

Je me demande même si cette option restera disponible sur iPad à l'avenir, depuis que les iPhones peuvent partager leur connection...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (23 Avril 2012)

Ah, ok, désolée, je n'avais pas vu que vous cherchiez celui qui était uniquement wifi.
Et c'est vrai, je vois mal l'intérêt de la 4G (surtout en Europe où ça ne marche pas) alors qu'on peut partager la connexion. (bon, après, faut avoir un tel qui a la 3G)


Du coup, le voilà en blanc, uniquement wifi : http://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/or...s-64gb-wifi-neuwertig-mit-case/v/an676930008/
D'occasion, utilisé 3h, ça peut être une bonne affaire.
(je suis tombée dessus car je cherche un ipad 3 d'occase, donc je regarde les annonces qui passent)


----------



## PDD (23 Avril 2012)

pkerga a dit:


> qq l'a t'il acheté sur l'Apple store internet récemment ?
> Pour être très honnête, même sil il avait été dispo à NY, ça m'aurait fait un peu trop de route...



 Quand on aime on ne compte pas...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ah, ok, désolée, je n'avais pas vu que vous cherchiez celui qui était uniquement wifi.
> Et c'est vrai, je vois mal l'intérêt de la 4G (surtout en Europe où ça ne marche pas) alors qu'on peut partager la connexion. (bon, après, faut avoir un tel qui a la 3G)
> 
> 
> ...


L'intérêt est simple: 



U iPhone ça se décharge atrocement vite, alors avec un partage de connexion, c'est sur tu ne fais pas la demi- journée...


As tu déjà vu le prix de l'option de partage?


Le modèle 3G ou 4g possède un GPS bien utile, absent des modèles wifi Only...


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> As tu déjà vu le prix de l'option de partage?



Chez Free, c'est inclus  J'ai pu tester et c'est vraiment excellent. J'ai un iPad 1 WIFI + 3G, je viens de résilier mon abonnement 3G Orange.



Moumou92 a dit:


> Le modèle 3G ou 4g possède un GPS bien utile, absent des modèles wifi Only...



Oui, c'est même son plus gros avantage. C'est pourquoi je ne suis pas passé au 3 car j'aime cette fonction GPS. Navigon sur un écran géant, c'est impeccable 

mais payé bien plus cher pour un modèle 3G (4G) dont je n'ai pas l'utilité, ça me fait mal


----------



## ness_Du_frat (1 Mai 2012)

Ma meilleure amie partage tout le temps la connexion et elle ne paie rien du tout. Tout dépend des abonnements et des opérateurs. Perso, ce serait pour dépanner, si j'utilise un jour la 3G dessus. Pour l'instant, de toute manière, je n'ai pas de iPhone ni d'abonnement 3G.
Mais c'est vraiment un problème, l'histoire de la décharge de la batterie ? (l'iPad que je veux actuellement est en rupture de stock et non commandable dans le magasin où je veux l'acheter (bon de 10%) donc si c'est vraiment mieux avec la 4G, faut voir...)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Mai 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ma meilleure amie partage tout le temps la connexion et elle ne paie rien du tout. Tout dépend des abonnements et des opérateurs. Perso, ce serait pour dépanner, si j'utilise un jour la 3G dessus. Pour l'instant, de toute manière, je n'ai pas de iPhone ni d'abonnement 3G.
> Mais c'est vraiment un problème, l'histoire de la décharge de la batterie ? (l'iPad que je veux actuellement est en rupture de stock et non commandable dans le magasin où je veux l'acheter (bon de 10%) donc si c'est vraiment mieux avec la 4G, faut voir...)



je fais une grosse journée avec mon iphone 4S, sans trop tirer dessus, mais pas plus... si tu actives le partage de connexions, la batterie fond beaucoup plus vite... les débits ne sont pas non plus aussi rapide qu'avec un vrai abonnement 3G...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (1 Mai 2012)

Rah, là là, la fonction GPS est super tentante... Mais après, ça coûte cher, j'imagine, les abonnements 3G ? (je ne m'y suis jamais intéressée jusqu'à maintenant, donc je n'ai pas la moindre idée)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Mai 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Rah, là là, la fonction GPS est super tentante... Mais après, ça coûte cher, j'imagine, les abonnements 3G ? (je ne m'y suis jamais intéressée jusqu'à maintenant, donc je n'ai pas la moindre idée)



je paie 6,80 pour 200 Mo par mois, chez orange...

je n'ai pas l'impression d'y laisser mon salaire...


----------



## Max1375 (4 Mai 2012)

Je viens de passer ce soir commande du nouvel ipad 64 go wifi dans mon magasin Fnac avec la garantie casse de 2 ans
livraison à priori courant mai, pour l'instant il n'ont reçu que des 32 go qui sont de suite partis
sinon j'ai posé des questions sur l'histoire de l'écran jaune, ils n'en ont pas entendus parler, aucun retour sur ce problème
bref voila
j'oublie ma pré-commande et j'attends de recevoir le sms :love:


----------

